# cryotest



## alexb (Nov 8, 2008)

has anyone tried it i got some today


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 9, 2008)

alexb said:


> has anyone tried it i got some today



It is a test booster by Muscle Tech


----------



## alexb (Nov 9, 2008)

thats good im guessing


----------



## Darkside Labs (Nov 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> It is a test booster by Muscle Tech



lol


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 10, 2008)

No that would be a over priced test booster IMO. There are much better test boosters out there.

Stoked

DTHC

Activate Xtreme

Mass FX


----------



## alexb (Nov 10, 2008)

Well its supposed to be the strongest out there now im willing to try everything to see what works best for me but how quick are the gains and whatnot


----------



## zombul (Nov 10, 2008)

alexb said:


> Well its supposed to be the strongest out there now im willing to try everything to see what works best for me but how quick are the gains and whatnot



I doubt its supposed to be the best by anyone but Mt's marketing team. Research this company they over hype all their supps as the "best out there". Buying this on those terms is what they want, uninformed people who are duped by their false advertisements.


----------



## nni (Nov 10, 2008)

looks like garbage. i was hoping for something novel and innovative as m-tech has been on a roll.

and it isnt supposed to be the strongest out there, please tell me you can tell the difference between marketing and reality.


----------



## alexb (Nov 10, 2008)

I can like I said im willing to try it all and see what's best for me it'll prolly be great gains for me and none for you who knows


----------



## nni (Nov 10, 2008)

a lot of this doesnt even impact test.


----------



## alexb (Nov 10, 2008)

Well im new at all this so idont know what all that means but thanks for the advie what's some of the best products I could use


----------



## EVIL KNIGHT (Feb 5, 2009)

is there a company that was called darkside labs that sold a product called halo-bol can anyone help me please


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2009)

EVIL KNIGHT said:


> is there a company that was called darkside labs that sold a product called halo-bol can anyone help me please



yes, it was www.darksidelabs.net - it disappeared though.


----------



## kamaal.nasser (May 25, 2009)

I have read many persons saying that cryotest doesn't work or that you just feel wierd with it but you don't even see a gain in your body.
well I am taking it and I am right in my third week and it's working damn good and I am not even taking the 4servingpills it says you need to take. I am taking 2 in the morning and 3 before training and with the second shot I feel like shaking because of having too much strenght and my skin feels all warm, basically the hands mmm I usually start up my work out right when I am like erupting, you smell the Cryotest and I know it's right when it's getting into your body, so I start up to work out.
Of course it would be a bit dumb to think that Cryotest will work perfectly good alone. I mean this testo will pump up your muscle-cells, it will make them bigger-buffer, but they are like a ballon, they're empty even when it looks big, so I am mixing up with a mass-gainer that I just take right after my work out and with it I fill up the pumped muscle.
I have gained at least like 5kg (mm i don't know like 10pounds?) and my bicep got at least 1 inch bigger and my chest is much bigger and ripped. my back and shoulder are getting big but not as impressive as my biceps and chest gains but that's maybe because I am working back and shoulder that toughly.
I still have cryotest for at least 2 weeks more, I just do feel something wierdo, there's a wierd pain in the chest, I started to feel it like about 3 days ago, I feel it like every 15 or 20 minutes, it doesn't hurt but it just feel wierd, I'd not know how to describe it.
well my hint is that, if you will use the cryotest mix it up with a mass-gainer. it will work out. =P at least it's working out pretty good for me. I'd buy it again. uhh haha but maybe this time I will wait up until it arrives to mexico =S. This time I went to Houston just to buy supplements.I know! That's wierdo too


----------



## nni (May 26, 2009)

kamaal.nasser said:


> I have read many persons saying that cryotest doesn't work or that you just feel wierd with it but you don't even see a gain in your body.
> well I am taking it and I am right in my third week and it's working damn good and I am not even taking the 4servingpills it says you need to take. I am taking 2 in the morning and 3 before training and with the second shot I feel like shaking because of having too much strenght and my skin feels all warm, basically the hands mmm I usually start up my work out right when I am like erupting, you smell the Cryotest and I know it's right when it's getting into your body, so I start up to work out.
> Of course it would be a bit dumb to think that Cryotest will work perfectly good alone. I mean this testo will pump up your muscle-cells, it will make them bigger-buffer, but they are like a ballon, they're empty even when it looks big, so I am mixing up with a mass-gainer that I just take right after my work out and with it I fill up the pumped muscle.
> I have gained at least like 5kg (mm i don't know like 10pounds?) and my bicep got at least 1 inch bigger and my chest is much bigger and ripped. my back and shoulder are getting big but not as impressive as my biceps and chest gains but that's maybe because I am working back and shoulder that toughly.
> ...




you dont understand what you are taking. a test booster doesnt make your skin warm. you are feeling the effects of at least the yohimbe. until i see blood tests, i still dont see it as a worthwhile test booster.


----------



## EyeAmIronMan99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this is an old topic but I just finished my first bottle of this product, its not the best out there but it works and its deff good for someone who may not be ready for more intense supplements, a beginners product if you will


----------

